# About time For some News :)



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Some have noticed that I have been a little less active the last little while but with good reason 

Things have been very busy and hectic lately and we would like to share some news with everyone 










I will try to keep active as much as poosible over the next few months but we do have some things in the works that are bound to take up a lot of time. I still read daily and try to keep updated with everyone, just not posting as much these days.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo!! Congratulations!!!
I'm very excited for you!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yayyyy! Congratulations to you! So glad to hear the good news!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay  Congratulations!  That's so exciting! ^-^


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, congratulations! So exciting. It will be different caring for a little one without quills.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hooray, such good news!! Congratulations and I hope you keep in good health and spirits!


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Yara! It will be one lucky baby that gets to grow up in such an amazing--and loving--household.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congratulations, that is great news


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my gosh, congratulations!  That's fantastic, I'm so happy for you guys!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Yay! Everyone loves babies. Myb-day is January 5th!! So close.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats Yara! Even though I knew from when I picked up the wheels. Its about time you shared with everyone!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

yay! the quill babies will be so jealous!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you everyone 

@Quinn, a few people who have come by have known too hehe  Not that hard to miss really.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

:0 have you thought of a name?? <3


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Honestly, just FB is not enough... Congratulations again, Yara =)) Maybe when our food for Kue has run out, and we come pick up some more we'll be able to see your new little member of the family! So happy for you!


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh congratulations! That is so exciting. The baby is lucky to be born into a world of hedgehogs! (I was born and raised with kittens haha and I wouldn't have it any other way)

Thanks for sharing the big news! And again, congratulations


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

carmini said:


> Honestly, just FB is not enough... Congratulations again, Yara =)) Maybe when our food for Kue has run out, and we come pick up some more we'll be able to see your new little member of the family! So happy for you!


Of course sweetz  Hopefully will be up for it lol

We are looking from late November early December and on for arrival (I tend to have pre term babies) both girls were at 34weeks I think it was. So who knows with this one lol

23 weeks down so far and all is good.



ShutUpAndSmile said:


> :0 have you thought of a name?? <3


Yep will have a couple in mind for both genders, all secret though lol


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Quick update:

We had a 3D/4D Ultrasound today. It's a girl  so this is #3 girl lol

At 25 weeks, Dr is saying anywhere from late November for delivery since I always go early so not long left at all and so much to get organized still.

Least now we can get some girly things as it is so hard to find gender neutral clothes etc.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....(thinks to herself, "that doesn't look like a hedgehog"). Congratulations!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is adorable and now you can go buy all that pink baby clothes with hedgies on it.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's beautiful! I'm so excited for you & your family!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I "awwwwww"ed out loud, hehe. She's beautiful, I love ultrasound pics when they start to look like a real baby!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

She's beautiful and congrats on having a little girl  It's amazing getting to see the 4D ultrasounds and the amount of detail they have  I had one done when I was pregnant with my daughter too.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Nancy said:


> She is adorable and now you can go buy all that pink baby clothes with hedgies on it.


Done and done lol 

Thanks everyone


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

I clearly haven't been around much lately..but better late than never  but congrats to you and your family  also your due date is my mum 's bday hehe


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Annabelle said:


> I clearly haven't been around much lately..but better late than never  but congrats to you and your family  also your due date is my mum 's bday hehe


Thanks Sweetie!!!

Quick update. 27weeks 2days, all going good so far. So much stuff to still get. Ordered all the big items like furniture,stroller, carseat, bassinet etc.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

yay!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

It's been awhile since I posted nearly 2mths on an update lol. Such is life I guess. Been reading through posts though trying to keep update on everyone and new people.

Well happy to say we are hanging in there still, little miss has decided to stay put a lot longer than the DR anticipated which he is thrilled at none the less. At 36weeks now and not long to go.

In the last couple of months it's been hectic moving and setting up our new place. But alas we are nearly finished.

We have some 3 week old babies atm, so even busier around here. Will make a post for them separately.

And some other news well not news but photo's to share as well


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Woohoo, good girl for staying put! Glad she's made it this long, that's always better, though I'm sure you're ready to see her by now! :lol: Good to hear from you again, too!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Lilysmommy said:


> Woohoo, good girl for staying put! Glad she's made it this long, that's always better, though I'm sure you're ready to see her by now! :lol: Good to hear from you again, too!


Hehe yes, she has been good so far lol. But we are ready to meet her and can't wait.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So excited for you!! I'm sure you guys must be having so much fun preparing, despite all the hectic-ness. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY that she's not taking after her sisters as far as this goes.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Into the home stretch now! And getting to the point that even if she comes early, it's getting into that "safe zone". I remember my mom had my little brother 4 weeks early after a particularly bumpy boat ride (although my dad denies that caused it lol) and he's 13 and bigger than me now lol. Hope she holds out right til term though!


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you all 

I think I'm about ready to have her out lol, this is the longest I've lasted and whoa how much different it is now I'm going further along lol.


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

congratulations


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My first was 3 weeks early so I figured the second one would be too. Nope, she waited until the day before my due date. Longest 3 weeks of my life so I feel for you. :lol:


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Nancy said:


> My first was 3 weeks early so I figured the second one would be too. Nope, she waited until the day before my due date. Longest 3 weeks of my life so I feel for you. :lol:


LOL I think with her been told daily if not twice daily she had to stay put for as long as possible she is now determined to stay in for payback lol I know everyday more she is in is better though so I'm not complaining since all that is important in the long run is that she is healthy when she comes. She has beat her sisters in how far along and Dr is predicting she is going to be at least 7lbs as she was weight in at 4lbs 11oz at 32weeks much more than what she was meant to be at lol so that is nearly double what the girls were as well.

Days like today, it's 10am and so tired already need to find some energy lol


----------

